# Here's My Space, Design Thoughts?



## ke5nnt (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello all, first is first, I'm new to the forums. Glad to be here and happy to find a place to share in the hobby. I had a simple 4x8 when I was a kid and since growing up I haven't had the opportunity (i.e. space) to do any modelling. Recently my dad come up with the idea to build a layout in his new basement since he now has grand kids and such that he would like to see get into the hobby. He himself never built anything but always enjoyed that I did when I was a kid so he is basically donating the space to me to build something so that all of us can work on it and enjoy model railroading.

Now I am looking at this space with all these things I'd like to do on the layout, and I'm realizing that even though this space is quite large compared to a 4x8, it's actually not so big that I can have everything I want on it. I thought I would post the space I have to work with and see what you folks think of track plan thoughts.

What I would like is a continuous loop as I think the kids would rather enjoy just watching the trains go around for now. I was hoping for 2 main lines that could be turned on and run continuously, while we get into the nitty gritty of operations using a 3rd continuous loop branch line that has stops and sidings along the way. I was thinking to also have passenger operations via an amtrak train represented, using one of the mainlines.

I am now thinking that having 3 continuous loops on this space would lead to crowding, so I'm more leaning towards 1 main and 1 branch now vs. the original thought. Though again, this is why I'm posting. I haven't modeled in over 20 years so I'm not really up to speed on the possibilities.

While working on track plan ideas, I've been keeping in mind that I have always loved coal trains, and would like coal to be the main industry on the line; more specifically, a coal fired power plant as there's one a few miles away from me that has an amazing rail system.

A note about the space plans below. The top of the image is all cinder block, as is the right side wall. The only face that is versatile is the bottom of the image along the 30' 1" span, thus the access holes in the benchwork could be modified and converted to U shapes, etc. if that would accommodate things better. Thanks for looking and taking the time to read my long post.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Is that a drawing of proposed benchwork or the size of the room?

I think the outer perimeter walls and any obstructions (doors/windows, etc.) would be more useful for people to provide input.

I like the layout against the wall and around the room, rather than in the middle of the room with aisles around it (more useful space and bigger radii possible.

If you don't have enough space for what you want to do (and have a decent budget) you could go multi-level with a helix to climb (takes about a 5' dia circle to do right with reasonable grade.)


----------



## ke5nnt (Feb 10, 2015)

Good points there Scott, I should have been a bit more descriptive in the space explanation.

The space in the drawing is representative of the benchwork only, not the room. The room is considerably larger. It was a crawl space which he had dug out and concrete floor installed. There are no windows or doors in the space.

The dimensions there are for the space he said "use this space to built the layout". Thus, it is all against cinder block wall except for the 6' 4" on the left, the 30' 1" on the bottom, and the left side of that 3' 10" nub that sticks out on the bottom right side. There is no access from the top of the drawing. The U shaped indent in the center of the plan is where the front door of the house is above, so that is all permanent wall structure as well which is why I can't go straight across there.

I would attach a picture of the space for a better idea but his place is an hour away.

Thanks for the feedback, and let me know if anyone else needs any further clarification to the space.

Edit: Let's also assume for now this is a 1 level project.


----------



## thysell (Jun 8, 2013)

Would adding a 10" wide penisula along the bottom 30' 1" side do anything for you? It could used as a staging area or as a single line to the coal mine. Need to get the coal for that power plant from some where!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.

I read through the thread twice, maybe I missed it?:dunno:
What scale are you going to model?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If the plan for the bench work is absolute and you want continuous running a "dog bone"is really your only option with a staging or yard area down the 14' side, but that should give you plenty of operating potential. Get it built and put some turnouts on it to see what you can do. You don't have to buy any just download the templates from Peco's site: 
http://www.peco-uk.com/page.asp?id=pointplans You will need to decide what track to use, code 100 is the most sturdy but code 83 will look more prototypical, plus of course which control system to use. I strongly suggest you go for DCC whichever make you go for, unless you already have some equipment.

Something along these lines:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Still wondering what scale he is going to put on the table? 

Must be top secret? :welcome:

Lets guess....HO? No maybe N?
Tell me it is not O?

Maybe Z scale?

Lets start a poll?

I will go with HO then. :dunno:


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

I guessing HO


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess we will never know?

It helps a lot to know what scale will be on it.:smokin:


----------

